# Caber



## bigchaser (Sep 16, 2014)

Will caber help fight estrogen during a cycle.  I know it is supposed to help sex sides.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome lots of info here


----------



## Amozoc (Sep 16, 2014)

Caber its for prolactin for estrogen you need aromasin o letrozole 


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you guys I have been on test this is my second cycle.  I can keep and erection?  Hcg or caber what will help?


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 21, 2014)

Get blood work don't just guess . How much test are you taking ?


----------



## jas101 (Sep 21, 2014)

welcome big chaser


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 21, 2014)

How do you get blood work without getting in trouble.  Won't it go on my medical 
record


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 21, 2014)

I am taking 700mg per week.


----------



## Amozoc (Sep 21, 2014)

If you use caber you are gonna get the best erection and coming in your life i love make sex when i am in caber 


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 21, 2014)

How do I get blood work without my Dr knowing or anyone getting me introuble


----------



## heckvr4 (Sep 21, 2014)

bigchaser said:


> How do I get blood work without my Dr knowing or anyone getting me introuble



Welcome to IMF 

http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/1073-Cheap-BLOODWORK-How-to-get-it-without-Insurance

your welcome


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

welcome


----------

